# V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ???



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

Today I added another icon in my tach (the airbag symbol is on for some time now - and I still wait for a fix from VW). At 2415 mls the engine icon lit up and the message "Exhaust Workshop" showed up in the center display. I searched the forum and found no occurences of this error. A new one!


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

I had that on my V8 the other day!! I found that I was having missfires. but this has not happen again since


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (V10 TDI)*

I had the Exhaust Workshop appear in my MFI two times.
I took it to my dealer and he was able to reproduce the problem.
I scanned for error codes and saw 2 for the Glow Plugs and one for an Exhaust Flap.
The symptom is that the engine appears to just stop running for an instant (no back fires). The dealer is questioning whether my new start button is the cause for the problem. I tend to doubt it, but...








Anyone having any issues with the start button or Exhaust Workshop?
[Edit to clarify that I'm not convinced I'm having an issue with the Start Button]


_Modified by leebo at 1:15 PM 7-15-2004_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (leebo)*

No, start button works fine on mine, a V8


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (Juaser)*

No problems on my V10 with start button. Besides, you had this issue before the start button went in anyway, didn't you?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_The symptom is that the engine appears to just stop running for an instant (no back fires). The dealer is questioning whether my new start button is the cause for the problem. I tend to doubt it, but...








Anyone having any issues with the start button or Exhaust Workshop?


It's a shame but there are service departments that would blame a problem on the planets being in a certain alignment if they don't know how to fix it and if they suspect they could get it over on you.
That said, anything's "possible". Even solar flares affecting our crappy AM reception







If they supect the button, just disconnect the connector on the bottom of the button...If the wiring of the start button was done right at the J518 controller end, that will simulate not having the button. Heck if you really want to use this dealer, disconnect the button wires from the connector on the J518 controller end. I'll bet you a center console trim piece that the problem is still there. 
I personally would try another dealer but if you really want to use that dealer you're gonna have to play along with their blame deflection game and just be smart. It's all part of the wonderful VW experience







I mean cmon, how boring would it be if nothing went wrong and when it did, every dealer would fix it right the first time








Meat


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (meatster)*

start button ??!?!? that's ridiculous!!!
that button sends a signal to the computer, which then starts the car. same with the key when you turn it.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (sciencegeek)*

Yes, it is truly ridiculous, but there are the type of things that dealerships LOVE to void warranties over. Tread carefully.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (V10 TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 TDI* »_Today I added another icon in my tach (the airbag symbol is on for some time now - and I still wait for a fix from VW). At 2415 mls the engine icon lit up and the message "Exhaust Workshop" showed up in the center display. I searched the forum and found no occurences of this error. A new one!

This happens if there is too much oil in the engine and some oil goes down the pipes. Maybe, oil comes from the turbos?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

Thus far my dealership isn't doing anything more than wondering about the possible connection between the start button and the physical symptoms. I think this is a logical starting place since I did not have this problem until after the start button was installed (answers Spockcat's question: no, I didn't have this problem before installing the start button though V10 TDI did).
I don't think the fault codes I discovered point to either the start button or the controller...unless the controller also impacts the Glow Plugs and Exhaust Gas.
I think it would be easy enough to isolate the start button as a cause by just disconnecting the harness from the button. I guess it's possible that there might be a short that I created in the controller as part of wiring up the button, but if that were true, I don't think the problem would be sporatic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*

But this thread started back in April. You didn't have keyless start back then.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*

Here were the fault codes that I discovered:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5979
Coding: 0060575
2 Faults Found:
19794 - Control Circuit for Glow Plug Controller 1: Electrical Malfunction
P3338 - 000 - -
19558 - Motor for Intake Manifold Flap (V157): No Signal
P3102 - 000 - -
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5979
Coding: 0060575
1 Fault Found:
19795 - Control Circuit for Glow Plug Controller 2: Electrical Malfunction
P3339 - 000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And no faults where I would expect if it were a problem with the start button or the controller:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_Modified by leebo at 4:32 PM 7-15-2004_


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_But this thread started back in April. You didn't have keyless start back then.

That's true. V10 TDI (another user) did start this thread back in April.
But I didn't get the "Exhaust Workshop" fault until relatively recently. Since I was getting the same "Exhaust Workshop" fault on the same vehicle type as V10 TDI, I thought it would be best to resurrect this thread. Just trying to follow the best practice posting rules used by others.
I really don't believe that the "Exhaust Workshop" fault has anything to do with the keyless start. And, I think it's mere coincidence that I had this fault crop up a couple of weeks after I installed keyless start.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_That's true. V10 TDI (another user) did start this thread back in April.


My mistake. I thought you started this thread. No doubt it has nothing to do with the keyless start.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_My mistake. I thought you started this thread. No doubt it has nothing to do with the keyless start.

No problem, I probably should have prefaced my "resurrection" of this thread a little more clearly.
I do have a question that I hope you might answer. On the keyless start thread, you mentioned something about pressing the start button while the vehicle was moving...
Did you actually test this and if so, did the motor stop and/or throw any fault codes?
Because of the symptoms that accompany the "Exhaust Workshop" fault, my tech is still suspicious of the start button. Not the button itself, but whether I wired it incorrectly, crossed wires, bad ground, etc. I did test all connections prior to reassembly and the button has worked flawlessly since install, but I don't have the technical ability to rule this out as a cause. I frankly wonder whether my tech has the ability to rule this out either since the start button is not an option he has been trained on. He is troubleshooting on the basis that the button/wiring is not a culprit.
I don't know if this is plausible, but imagine that there is some flaw in the wiring (or I got a bad button) that will send the "Stop Motor" signal to the J518 while I'm at speed. No error registers with "Address 05: Acc/Start Auth." but it sends the shutdown command that the engine registers as a fault with the glow plug controllers and Intake Flap.
I admit this seems...improbable.
I suspect I'll need to unhook the button and bring back the truck when the "Exhaust Workshop" fault reproduces itself. And who knows - maybe it won't.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*

Just for "testing" purposes, I tried to shut the car off while in gear, in motion. As I stated, it can be done. But there is some cutoff speed which I didn't test for. I know that at normal driving speed, say 40 mph, nothing happens if you press the button. But at very low speed, say 5 mph, the engine will shut down. This is as far as my testing has gone. 
I don't think that an intermittent connection could be the cause. I don't believe that there is a signal normally flowing from one wire to another wire through the button while the car is running. Only when the button is pressed is the signal made. So in general, I would rule out a bad wiring job. 
On the other hand, could be a bad button although I have my doubt about this too. 
The only other person I know who had problems with their V10 (aside from the thread starter) is littleskull from Italy. If you want his email address, contact me via email and I will send it to you.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_...
I personally would try another dealer but if you really want to use that dealer you're gonna have to play along with their blame deflection game and just be smart. It's all part of the wonderful VW experience







I mean cmon, how boring would it be if nothing went wrong and when it did, every dealer would fix it right the first time








Meat

I really like my dealership. They've been really good to me and I'm just not sure that this problem couldn't be caused by a bad wiring job, a bad button or even a bad J518 controller. It's possible - it's as if the truck wants to shut down. Thus far, I haven't gotten the error at speeds above 25 MPH. So, it might be possible that there is something sending a "stop engine" command that isn't getting "locked out" by some other feature.
I'd rather just return the truck to "USA Stock" condition and turn them loose without having to worry about the start button. I got my Touareg back tonight and disconneted the lead at the button. The "Exhaust Workshop" fault occurred again (of course). So now I've removed the wires from the J518. Since I'm intimately familiar with the procedure, it only took about 20 minutes from start to finish - despite the contortions.
We'll see if the "Exhaust Workshop" fault occurs this weekend (it will). 
I'll then return to the dealership first thing Monday. My Tech lives in the same neighborhood as the QTM - so he's going to talk with him over the weekend and get some ideas.
I am sympathetic to the tech. I used to handle technical support questions for a living and I understand the importance of eliminating potential sources of error. The timing of this particular problem with the installation of the start button could be coincidence - but at least I've removed it as a possible source.
More about the "Exhaust Workshop" fault when I know.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (leebo)*

I took the truck out for a quick spin...same problem occurred and the truck shut down completely. No fun to steer w/o servotronic power steering on a round-about, let me tell you.
Start button and wiring has been eliminated as source of the Exhaust Workshop fault. I'll take the truck back to the dealer in the morning and get a loaner.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_I took the truck out for a quick spin...same problem occurred and the truck shut down completely. No fun to steer w/o servotronic power steering on a round-about, let me tell you.
Start button and wiring has been eliminated as source of the Exhaust Workshop fault. I'll take the truck back to the dealer in the morning and get a loaner.

Good news for those of us with the start button, bad news for you.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (spockcat)*

I'm beginning to wonder: this beast was designed with european diesel. Maybe the dirty US diesel has a tendency to muck it up.
Do either of you (leebo, V10 TDI) drive lots of short trips?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_I'm beginning to wonder: this beast was designed with european diesel. Maybe the dirty US diesel has a tendency to muck it up.
Do either of you (leebo, V10 TDI) drive lots of short trips?

Define short?
My trip length averages about 7 miles (my daily commute). I did talk to the tech about whether this could be caused by "bad fuel" (undefined) and he said probably not with the fault codes I'm showing.
I think this is an electrical gremlin...A sensor, controller, harness or perhaps the ECU.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (leebo)*

Problem resolved. Apparently some wires leading to/from the ECM were loose. Not sure how they got loose - I haven't started messing with the ECM.
From the work order:
CLEAN AND REPAIRED LOOSE GROUND WIRES @ TERMINAL #646 ON ECM
PARTS
443-951-253-AA RELAY
I understand that my tech had to bring home the wiring schematics and work on them at home to trace back the probable source (4 hours). I like that kind of service.


_Modified by leebo at 9:38 PM 7-20-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (leebo)*

THAT, is good news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_THAT, is good news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll say! I was worried that I might be w/o wheels all week. It's so nice to climb back behind the wheel of the mighty V10. It was fun driving a new beetle for a little bit.
Any idea what/where that part goes?
443-951-253-AA
Now I get to climb back up under the dash and re-wire the keyless start. Fortunately, I'm a "expert" now so it won't take too long. I'll get 'er done tomorrow night.


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (leebo)*

My t-reg is a V6, no keyless start. "Exhaust system" light flashes. No "Exhast Workshop" text is displaced. Can I drive the T-reg for few more days? My appointment for 16000Km service is on the coming Friday.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (Fai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fai* »_My t-reg is a V6, no keyless start. "Exhaust system" light flashes. No "Exhast Workshop" text is displaced. Can I drive the T-reg for few more days? My appointment for 16000Km service is on the coming Friday.









I'm not an expert on this. I have overheard various VW Service Techs on the phone. They invariably say, "If the light is flashing, do not drive. If the light is on solid, you're OK to drive."
I do not know exactly what's going on...so the most prudent thing to do is call your Service Advisor and see what they advise. I wouldn't drive it until you get the A-OK.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI "Exhaust Workshop" ??? (Fai)*

Fai,
Extensive driving with this warning on may result in serious damage to the catalytic converter....
Workshop asap. Call them to reschedule your service stating your problem...


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

Thank you for your reply. Call service manager and was told, if the the light is solid --> OK, if it flashes --> bring in at once.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Fai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fai* »_...if it flashes --> bring in at once.

This is what I have heard...only one precaution: don't drive it in, tow it in to the shop.


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (leebo)*

Thank you for your reminder.


----------

